# OpenJDK

## YPenguin

Ich wollte heute OpenJDK 8 installieren, was im Prinzip auch funktioniert hat - nur kann ich es nicht als java-vm wählen.

Meine Versuche das gentoo-vm USE flag zu aktivieren haben nicht zum Erfolg geführt.

Was ich auch in package.use.mask eingetragen habe, hat nichts bewirkt, gentoo-vm war nicht aktivierbar.

----------

## Max Steel

Wie sieht deine package.use.mask aus.

was sagt emerge -pv openjdk:8

und was meint eix openjdk?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Probiere mal: sys-apps/baselayout-java-0.1.0-r1

Aber ich hab auch hier openjdk-bin installiert. Ich glaube es ging erst richtig als ich baselayout-java installiert oder aktualisiert hatte.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Man kann ein maskiertes use Flag aktivieren. Siehe Wiki

```
cat /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask

=dev-java/openjdk-11* -gentoo-vm 
```

Das gentoo-vm Use Flag ist wohl ein ziemlich neues Use Flag. Ist mir früher jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen und Oracle JDK 8 und Icedtea haben das z.B. nicht. Mir scheint es als wäre es bisher überall deaktiviert wo es eingeführt wurde.

----------

## musv

Ich hab openjdk:11 ausprobiert. Ich finde den Bugreport dazu nicht mehr. 

Es gibt einen berechtigten Grund dafür, dass openjdk:11 nicht als System-VM ausgewählt werden kann. Das Bauen von Paketen funktioniert damit schlicht weg einfach noch nicht. Ich hab's auch mal als user-vm ausprobiert. Auch da wollten diverse Programme, z.B. TV-Browser, Audiveris nicht starten. Der Grund dafür liegt wohl in der abweichenden Verzeichnisstruktur.

----------

